

NSA infected 50,000 computer networks with malicious software - ooooak
http://m.nrc.nl/nieuws/2013/11/23/nsa-infected-50000-computer-networks-with-malicious-software/

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6786128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6786128)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6785648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6785648)
(nrc.nl)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6786266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6786266)
(zdnet.com)

